# Thin quills?



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

My hedgehog was having a lot of trouble with losing quills for a few months. She's doing much better, and while losing quills, she was growing a lot too. Now, she's losing a lot less quills, only about 3-5 a day. Yippee!!!! However, she's not growing back any quills really. I see a few here and there, but I'm noticing these hair like strands on her back. Almost as if those are suppose to be the quills, but they are just thickish hair. Anyone ever heard of this before? Her diet hasn't changed all the much. just tried putting in a less ratio of some kibble with high fat content. Could that do anything?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i want to make sure i understood you right.. but you said your hedgie lost all its quills and now has none right????? :shock: if i'm right then it sounds like you need a vet visit ASAP.. when a healthy hedgehog goes through quilling they lose old quills and grow new ones simultaneously and do not have any visible bald patches where quills should be. an expert may come along with more information on whats going on.. but i know that no quills means big problems. i hope everything is ok with your hedgie and that you can get some help on here and from a vet soon!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

The hair thing sounds like what Bulu has along her sides (between her belly and her quills). I'm with panda, I'm pretty sure that's not a good sign if you can see bald patches. A vet/expert might have better advice. I can only say go to a vet!

Hope she gets better and there's nothing wrong!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

No, she still has plenty of quills. For a while, she was losing about 30 a day, but not she's losing about 3 a day. I went to the vet for the quill loss many times, spent over 600 dollars, and didn't find anything wrong. Even treated her for mites just incase. I think she has chronic dry skin. But now these little micro quills are happening. Just not sure what that's about.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh i'm sorry i clearly misunderstood! Maybe the little quills are new ones growing in?? not too sure hard to picture in my head but i hope everything is ok with your baby! not sure what you've done already but for me when my Norma had dry skin from quilling i used oatmeal bath as well as a teeny amount of olive oil in rinse water.. also all natural shea butter really helped with her dry ears.


----------



## Kelsielynne84 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the EXACT problem with my little girl, Pinya! If anybody has ideas I would GREATLY appreciate it! I have given Pinya two doses of revolution a month between, and it has gotten better, but not perfect. She also only eats about half a tablespoon a day of her cat food, and has lost about 10-20 grams since this all started. She has seen the vet twice, both with revolution, and they say they may treat for fungus next time. I need advice help!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread is over 2 years old. I initially skipped it in the active-topics list; you might have better luck starting a new thread on the issue.

Is your issue that she's losing quills, or that her quills are thin?


----------

